# Peeling Texture



## A+ Texture LLC

Just did a kitchen re-skim and texture. Typically I've just scuffed up the wall then hot mud it. This paint had very little sheen so I did not, I just skimmed with 45 then touch up and textured. Now I had a small window of opportunity to get this done as I had to do it on the HO's days off. That meant start on friday, well fri. got real dark and cloudy after starting then rained all day, I was already committed at that point. I shot texture at the end of the day and light was not to good so I found myself going over spots that maybe didn't need any more but I just wanted to play it safe. When I came back the next morning there was still some damp areas here and there. But in the center of the room and a couple spots here and there the texture was beggining to peel. Now it was peeling off the mud only, not texture and mud peeling off the paint. The mud seems to have fine adhesion to the wall/ceiling. So I'm triying to figure If I did something wrong or If it's the moisture issue, in combo. with spraying on fairly heavy in some spots.


----------



## silverstilts

Was it plaster under the paint ? I've had this happen where plaster lets loose , or it could have been a cheap brand of paint that soaked up the moister and lost its bond , was there paint where it let loose ? Or being in a kitchen could it have been a greasy wall here and there that would do it for sure , that would be my guess.... are they smokers ? sometimes over years of smoking it causes adhesion problems . I don't think the mud would just let lose on its own without something causing it , very unlikely. silverstilts aka the rock doctor


----------



## silverstilts

I should clarify the plaster thing if there was cheap paint ( even over sheetrock) the moister from the text and the heat from the quick set will soften the paint causing it to let go , was it in blister form or just chunks , blisters definitely would be a paint problem...or just causing the quick set to bulge out and letting go...


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

It's definately drywall. And the hot mud is not peeling from the paint, the texture was peeling from the hot mud (usg ap). The hot mud seems to be fine.


----------



## Whitey97

was your hot mud fully set up?


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

Yup.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc.

A+ Texture LLC said:


> Just did a kitchen re-skim and texture. Typically I've just scuffed up the wall then hot mud it. This paint had very little sheen so I did not, I just skimmed with 45 then touch up and textured. Now I had a small window of opportunity to get this done as I had to do it on the HO's days off. That meant start on friday, well fri. got real dark and cloudy after starting then rained all day, I was already committed at that point. I shot texture at the end of the day and light was not to good so I found myself going over spots that maybe didn't need any more but I just wanted to play it safe. When I came back the next morning there was still some damp areas here and there. But in the center of the room and a couple spots here and there the texture was beggining to peel. Now it was peeling off the mud only, not texture and mud peeling off the paint. The mud seems to have fine adhesion to the wall/ceiling. So I'm triying to figure If I did something wrong or If it's the moisture issue, in combo. with spraying on fairly heavy in some spots.



Honestly...my opinion...

You simply textured too quick my man, i think its simple as that. No matter how fast my guys can complete a job, i rarely (maybe never) did a retexture job in ONE work day (may have read wrong, please correct me if you took more than one day).

couple reasons why...

1. you can never play it safe enough......let that mud DRY....i dont care if its quickset or whatever......play it SAFE.

and 2. no matter how 'in and out' or easy the job is, i ALWAYS make sure to justify my price to the customers eyes.

if i charge 600 - 1200 bucks for a small clng retexture.....i damn well make sure my guy doesnt complete the job in 2-3 hrs on the first trip..........i make him texture it on the 2nd work trip.

for me at least, its hard to have my men spend 3 hours on a job....then i turn around and invoice my customer 600 - 1200 bucks....just doesnt sit well with me.

think about it from their perspective.

now, again i may be wrong as far as the circumstances in your case, and how long you spend on the job....

but bottomline, unless its a small patch/texture job.........i never 'skim' a ceiling and spray that same day...........

no offense, but just too 'shoddy'........i understand the idea of trying to get a job done in at least trips as possible, no doubt..........but i couldnt imagine skimming a clng and texturing the same day.

Again, i think you simply just needed the skim coat to 'breath' longer. from the conditions (raining outside) you described, a job like this if anything, is ideal in hot dry sunny weather......

not a damp, cloudy day.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

You may be right, in my head I was thinking way too much moisture in the air, it just didin't seem like I had too many options at the time. In the end I ended up working on it all weekend, but the day I shot we started at six in the morning and didin't shoot till probably four.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc.

A+ Texture LLC said:


> You may be right, in my head I was thinking way too much moisture in the air, it just didin't seem like I had too many options at the time. In the end I ended up working on it all weekend, but the day I shot we started at six in the morning and didin't shoot till probably four.



Yea A+....simple as that.

And the only way i can preach that, is i MYSELF have learned the hard way, hahahha...

a couple of handful of times man in the past, it never ceases to fail me....

i do a 'simple' skim/re-texture job that i THINK i can finish in one 8 hr work day.....and it always ends up biting me in the azz, then going BACK to repair the work, i end up breaking even on the job -- which always sucks.

Theres gonna be a lot of diagnosing of 'what went wrong' on your job, just like you see above from the usual drywall talk crowd.......and VERY WELL, it could be a product defect or whatever, im not saying those guys above me are wrong...

but a lot of problems ive endured in the past in terms of drywall issues, at least 80% of them can be attributable to simply rushing the finishing work......


----------



## [email protected]

I agree with Custom on rushing a re-tex. I still do a one-day job once in a while, being darn sure to get that hot mud to dry well first. I also believe the hot mud has more to do with it. I've seen acoustic texture fall off the ceiling when shot over a rush hot-mud job before.

That said, I'd also never do anything to a kitchen surface without first cutting the grease with TSP or similar product.


----------



## eastex1963

You know, I should really keep my mouth shut, but...........Here's my thought....I'm soooooo glad that Custom is here to enlighten ALL of us seasoned, experienced drywallers. Some having been in the business 30, 40, even 50 years. I'm just glad he is here to give us "knowledge". I'm sure benefiting from it....lol, right. Just seems to me that some of your posts, Custom, should be directed to the DIY columns out there in internet land. That's all. Ok, bring it.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc.

eastex1963 said:


> You know, I should really keep my mouth shut, but...........Here's my thought....I'm soooooo glad that Custom is here to enlighten ALL of us seasoned, experienced drywallers. Some having been in the business 30, 40, even 50 years. I'm just glad he is here to give us "knowledge". I'm sure benefiting from it....lol, right. Just seems to me that some of your posts, Custom, should be directed to the DIY columns out there in internet land. That's all. Ok, bring it.



well im not gonna 'bring' anything.

eastex, honestly...i never ONCE bragged how i knew everything ...ill be honest, i dont do sh-t anymore in terms of the physical work at my company....my employees do. ive never once suggested anything other than this besides past experience. 

what i do feel i am good at, is running a business. and thats all.

you are entitled to your own opinion, so im not gonna even try to argue against you....

im just giving my 'simplistic' view on what went wrong here......

bottomline, whatever it may be, drywall to freakin rocket science.....people tend to over-complicate the situation....(just my 2 cents.)

when in fact, the simplest solution can be right in front of you.

if anything i will 'bring' to you eastex, is that im offended that you make it sound like im speaking from some high above podium over everyone else.....and that i know everything about drywall.....

if anything my friend, i think its more YOUR problem that you are offended, threatened, intimidated, WHATEVER it is by my posts....

i just dont get it, hah.

ive said before at least TWICE on here........i am NOT IN LOVE WITH DRYWALL like the majority on here........but i am in love with running a successful business....and thats the perspective i speak from, period.

i NEVER....NEVER speak from the perspective of a skilled drywall journeyman.........never........coz i know that, i am not.

do me a favor Eastex.....check all the forums that have to do with technical drywall skills and tips........you will see me on none of them....that is NOT my forte.

however, all the forums that have to do with business.......i am there.


listen....Eastex, i have no problem with you man......and i cant help it if more than one person AGREES with my perspective or logic on things from time to time, thats not of my control Eastex.......

again, the only thing i ever like to share is HOW to run a successful drywall business, and EVERYTHING that comes with it............

thats all. dont look at me and be upset, please eastex.


----------



## eastex1963

Well, you need to re-read most of your posts carefully. Then see if all you've stated is merely "business" related. It's not. Seem to be crawfishing a little here custom. Sure you're not a politician?


----------



## silverstilts

eastex1963 said:


> Well, you need to re-read most of your posts carefully. Then see if all you've stated is merely "business" related. It's not. Seem to be crawfishing a little here custom. Sure you're not a politician?


 Took me a while to get it about Custom , but it finally sank in ... For a long time I had a problem reading his posts , guess what ? the problem only existed with me and my line of thinking ....( could it be the Norwegian in me ) there were times i wanted to rip a new ass in him . He never has claimed the love of drywall and as he stated it is only a business ..... That should be all of our reasons , we may love our job and what we do but, i must say that we certainly would not do it for free ....It is a business and only a business ( If you love what you do it is only a bonus ) If you read what he is really saying between the lines you will have a lot to gain ... I have to say his experience proceeds his words . Yes many of us do have years of experience me 35 years and guess what I admit there is still something to be learned , especially in the field of marketing and running a business ..... we all have our expertise . His in more into the business end .... we should not let our personalities get in the way of our own personal & business growth ..... It would be awfully boring if we all thought the same and where would the growth be then ? I respect Customs advice even though I may not have to agree on everything but RESPECT it . Custom keep the posts coming ... you have shown insight by your methods ..:thumbsup:


----------



## eastex1963

Yeah, silver, I get the "business" part of what he's saying. It just that in his responses to A+, well, and basically alot of people, he seems to belittle people. I've read A+'s posts on here, and well, I'm not trying to kiss his butt or nothing, but he seems to know what he's doing. As do most of us here. SO keeping that in mind, why reply to someone's post as if they DON'T know what they are doing? Almost to the point of treating them like a school kid. Just pissed me off, that's all. And silver, I'm just exactly like you man, I've been doing this 31 years. And I too leave myself open to learn new, EASIER ways to do this job. BUT(and if I could make that font bigger I would, lol) don't come in TELLING me how to do it. I bet NONE of you guys put up with that. Am I right?

And the original post was about peeling texture. Sorry to have led it elsewhere. IMO, sounds like possible grease on the walls before texture. AND since none of us have actually SEEN the job in question....we ALL are only guessing. I hope someone on this forum...Hint...Hint....realizes that.

Hey, it's Friday, ya'll have a great day........I wonder if our brother ****** ever got paid?


----------



## silverstilts

Point taken ..... yes thank god its Friday... easy day just have to go unload some materials 5 min from here , doing a church and the plumber holding up the job hopefully he will be done and the rockers will have it done today..... nice job no ceilings 10' walls got to get it done things will be jamming up finally here in a couple of weeks just like old times not enough time to get everything done..... feast or famine eh ? I think ****** will get his money he seems to be a smart cookie.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc.

*"how NOT to fkk up a job so i have to SPEND MONEY to fix it, period"*

Bottomline.....

the thing i try to avoid here the MOST...............

THE MOST (and this is after the infamous and notorious 'labor prices' forum which i made my introduction haha)

the LAST thing i try to do here is 'belittle' people.

i know the way i may have sounded on that labor prices forum, and knew that posts AFTER that...i would have to be cautious ESPECIALLY because everyone on here is literally reading text off a screen!

meaning.....you are not there in front of the person talking.....knowing their true feeling, emotion, context, tone, inflection of voice, etc......

so Eastex, trust me brotha..........im not trying to belittle anyone. if you notice MOST of my posts have disclaimers even stating this.......that 'hey...i never claimed to be an expert....but heres me take....'


just like my first post above, on THIS very forum.

and Stilts....hahhahah, this guy hit it on the nail.......he DID want to kill me at first, i know it!......we first really got into it man, on the labor prices forum............but seemingly, we have grown (everyone who didnt agree with me) to respect each others opinions.........and i commend not only stilts, but EVERYONE who feels that way. i mean, it takes a fkkn true man and stand-up type of guy to suck in thier ego (everyone has one) and to just HEAR whats being said (keyword) i never said "LISTEN"......but at the least -- "HEAR."

For stilts to disclose that maybe HE had to look at himself and wonder why i was pissing him off so much?....man....i swear, im standing up and applauding right now. i STRIVE everyday to reach this sort of maturity and humility -- we all should.

the exact idea of this forum (and why i and all of us love it) is because we can come here, vent, share ideas....and NOT FEEL like we are going to be lambasted and crucified the next day just for sharing our opinions in this LOVE HATE industry we all call -- "Drywall"

Eastex........

my reply to A+........i really do NOT know how you could get the idea that im 'belittling' him..........first off.....my advice was as SIMPLE as it could be:

"hey i think you just didnt let it dry fast enough"

even the post afterwards, i state 'the only way i can preach that is because of MY OWN mistakes'

damn....if that aint humbling enough, i dunno what is.

And yes eastex, most of my posts ARE business-related.....

why do I say this, even though it may not be apparent? well the perspective is always business related....meaning its from my own business experience.......i.e. "how NOT to fkk up a job so i have to SPEND MONEY to fix it, period"

hahhahahhaha........you can trace back ALL my posts...to this single line of thinking.


sigh...anyways, yea its friday....thank GOD. and i dont have SH-T to do today (i know, sad) except sit in front of this computer, read this damn forum and workup 4 bids that i will most likely not get.

this is the life.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

Thanks for the insight guys, I honestly expected this thread to go in the direction of I shoulda primed before skimming or I shoulda primed before texturing etc. I've heard people say do both. Seems to me thats a hell of a lot of priming to do before skimming, before texturing, and then of course before painting.. I think I'm gonna post a thread on this subject of when and where to prime. 

Also, Custom thanks for your input and no I did not feel belittled. I came across a problem and came to ask for others insight and I appreciatte it. I have learned many things from this forum.

Eastex just for the record I'm far less experienced than most of the guys on here. Thats really why I'm here, but I still like to contribute. I've been doing drywall for roughly 8 years, but only now I'm breaking into new construction. I started with a manufactured home dealer, I was shown the basiscs but more or less learned on my own. And unfortunately I did some things wrong and had lot's of learning on the way. I did earn a reputation for quality work and now I have over 500 doublewides and mods under my belt. Much of my experience as far as new construction go's is from reading Myron Fergusons book (3 times), I watched 1wallboardsmens videos (3 times) and I read the hell out of tons of threads on this website and contractortalk. Fortunately I'm the type who learns real easy and I'm extremely attention detailed. I can't get angry at how a question I ask is answered, after all I did ask it.

In regards to the peeling texture. Every repair and modular or doublewide I've done has been with hot mud and this was the first time I had a problem with texture sticking to it. That leads me to believe it was a combination of high humidity and shooting the texture a little heavy at spots. Thanks for all of your input.


----------

